# The Bob Appreciation Thread



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

As in the hairstyle, not random men named Bob. Sooo... bobs are great! I'm drunk.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, bobs are lovely  I wish I could wear one, but it would make my round face look like a full moon...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> Yes, bobs are lovely  I wish I could wear one, but it would make my round face look like a full moon...


Aw, I'm sure it wouldn't! I've got very, um, generous cheeks but a bob is the only hairstyle that really suits me. It's supposed to be flattering for all face shapes. I bet it'd look lovely on you!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bobs bobs boobs bobs!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't try and make this dirty Reespi. Trust you to make it about boobs.


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

I approve of this thread.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

oops, sorry a genuine typo!!!!! teehee

On a serious note though, when I was out a few weeks ago there was a girl there who had the same style as you. Her bob was other worldy. If I was not such a little wimp I would have tried to strike up a convo, I could have talked for hours about that hair!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

creep said:


> I approve of this thread.






Ospi said:


> oops, sorry a genuine typo!!!!! teehee
> 
> On a serious note though, when I was out a few weeks ago there was a girl there who had the same style as you. Her bob was other worldy. If I was not such a little wimp I would have tried to strike up a convo, I could have talked for hours about that hair!!!


Otherworldly huh? What's mine then? :mum


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Godlike????


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bobs are easy to maintain! :yay


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Godlike????


Not good enough. :no Heeheeheeeee


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Bobs are easy to maintain! :yay


Do you know that from personal experience?

Mine's not easy to maintain!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Not good enough. :no Heeheeheeeee




Thread needs pics!!!!!!




























<3


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Natalie Portman with a bob :mushy


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, it has pretty much made my day. I am vigorously searching for more pics of her with that hair style, it's quite incredible.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why aren't there any pictures of me yet? Hmm!?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I think I will have to try a bob out next time I go in for a cut.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Why aren't there any pictures of me yet? Hmm!?


I would pay to see you with a bob. Get your mother to cut you one as hers is quite epic to say the least!!!


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

What exactly is a "bob" hairstyle. I'm confused. I googled it but it came up with a million pictures that all looked different. Is it just short straight hair?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

dax said:


> What exactly is a "bob" hairstyle. I'm confused. I googled it but it came up with a million pictures that all looked different. Is it just short straight hair?


Scroll up lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I seriously just looked through 50 pages of pictures of Natalie Portman because of this thread. x_x


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Do you know that from personal experience?
> 
> Mine's not easy to maintain!


haha. They really aren't.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I seriously just looked through 50 pages of pictures of Natalie Portman because of this thread. x_x


I don't need a reason to do that. For me that's a regular Friday night.

Oh wait... too much? :afr


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

My heart almost skipped a beat when I saw the title.

Anyway, uh, bob hairstyle, yes, smashing good...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I'm drunk.


dammit...i missed it...but im glad youre back


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Gorgeous!

Incidentally, if anyone wants a bob photoshopped onto their head, I'm bored enough to do it for you.
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_30PRmkOl4...b9X-mLfBo/s1600/asian+short+bob+hairstyle.jpg


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Natalie Portman with a bob :mushy


She looks great with any kind of hairstyle =X


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> She looks great with any kind of hairstyle =X


True. Even bald. 

Uhh, I should stop turning this into a Natalie Portman thread.

Yes, so...I had a bob once, well no, quite a few times actually. Mum (tutli) has pics.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Madison_Rose said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Incidentally, if anyone wants a bob photoshopped onto their head, I'm bored enough to do it for you.


OMG do me!!!!! I'll link a pic.

http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/4096/46782031.jpg

only one I could find kinda head on


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I would pay to see you with a bob. Get your mother to cut you one as hers is quite epic to say the least!!!


:yes :b



inna sense said:


> dammit...i missed it...but im glad youre back


Heehee, don't worry, I'm sure I'll be drunk again pretty soon xD Glad to be back :squeeze



MindOverMood said:


> She looks great with any kind of hairstyle =X


She really does!



Madison_Rose said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Incidentally, if anyone wants a bob photoshopped onto their head, I'm bored enough to do it for you.


That bob is AMAZING. That is what I aspire to. But my hair doesn't have enough volume to look like that 

I cannot wait to see Ospi with a photoshopped bob. :lol


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Here you go then:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am in stitches.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> Here you go then:


:lol :lol :lol

That is AMAZING!!! It looks so well done. Heehee. Everyone's going to want you to photoshop them into a bob now!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Madison_Rose said:


> Here you go then:


Magnificent. This is the best possible direction this thread could have gone in.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

papa, please let Madison put a bob on you!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

We have never even seen a pic of smurfy!!! But I agree with the above!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> We have never even seen a pic of smurfy!!! But I agree with the above!


I know  Maybe he'll be so tempted by the prospect of seeing himself with a bob that he'll just do it this time. *crosses fingers*


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Man, that is definitely tempting. I'll have to mull over it.

In the meantime though, my avatar would definitely look better with a brand new bob. Do you think this would be possible Madison?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

, Madison would be able to do a way better job though.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Brilliant.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Time for some bobbed beauties:

Louise Brooks










Clara Bow










Colleen Moore










Corinne Drewery










Uma Thurman in Pulp Fiction










Audrey Tautou as Amelie










:heart


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> ^ Brilliant.


Exactly. I am speechless.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You missed one Tutlotte:
*Image Removed at tutliputli'a request*



I hope the bob comes back into style, I am seeing more of them though. If your face can handle it, it rules.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Ospi said:


> , Madison would be able to do a way better job though.


I don't think this could be improved in any way. Woot!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Scarlett Johansson










Natalie Portman (again)



















I don't really think it's fair how well they both pull off a pink bob wig.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Pink, nice and out there. Not sure I like it on Scarlett though, but it's a definite win on Portman.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tutliputli said:


>


i wish i could meet one like Amelie


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ospi said:


> You missed one Tutlotte:
> *Image Removed at tutliputli'a request*
> 
> 
> ...












hehe


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

It warms me inside to see this thread catching up pace with 'long-hair' one.

There's something particular about girls with bobs that just seems really interesting and exciting isn't there?

Though I suppose same could be said for whatever-the-heck PapaSmurf's avatar is supposed to be.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

tutliputli said:


> I don't really think it's fair how well they both pull off a pink bob wig.


Hm, I don't know. Fake bobs are never as good as natural bobs.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> hehe


Lol, thanks :b I loved The Mask.



creep said:


> *It warms me inside to see this thread catching up pace with 'long-hair' one.*
> 
> There's something particular about girls with bobs that just seems really interesting and exciting isn't there?
> 
> Though I suppose same could be said for whatever-the-heck PapaSmurf's avatar is supposed to be.


I know, not that that was my intention or anything... I'm glad you think that girls with bobs seem special. I think they look great on most people I've seen with one.



anonymid said:


> Hm, I don't know. Fake bobs are never as good as natural bobs.


I know, I just put those pictures here because I find it unusual that two actresses both wore pink bob wigs in 2 different films. And although the wigs are awful, they both look amazing. Obviously natural is best, as you say


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Halloween a few years back.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

anonymid said:


> Hm, I don't know. Fake bobs are never as good as natural bobs.


Oh, "bobs."

Oops.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Halloween a few years back.


That really is the best bob of this thread so far.



zookeeper said:


> Oh, "bobs."
> 
> Oops.


How have you been able to resist commenting on Amocholes' picture?!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> How have you been able to resist commenting on Amocholes' picture?!


I guess both would be fake in that case then?


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

May I join in with the bob love? Love this thread (I have a 'just above my shoulders' bob with a fringe/bangs). Your cut really shows you have a lovely bone structure tutliputli.:heart

Some variations I like;

Norwegian bob on Ida Maria;


Longer bob on Michelle Pfeiffer in Scarface;


1980s longer bob. My favourite;


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Of course you can join in! I want to see as much bob love as possible. Yours sounds lovely. I think a bob looks especially nice with a fringe 

Thank you for the kind comment :blush 

I love the Norwegian bob. It looks so lovely with a slight curl to it.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I love bobs! Here is Siouxsie Sioux, looking a bit haughty.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Moar!








<3


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Moar!
> 
> <3


I've never understood the appeal of Kirsten Dunst. Does that make me weird? Her hair looks nice though.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Aww, i think Kirsten Dunst is cute. How about Gemma Arterton?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

How bout a green one.

They were both so cute in this movie it makes me want to die.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh, there are about a billion bobs on this Japanese hair website:

http://www.rasysa.com/pkg/style/length/short/


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I've never understood the appeal of Kirsten Dunst. Does that make me weird? Her hair looks nice though.


I think its because she's Spider-Man's girlfriend and given most guys at some point have secretly wished they were Spider-Man, the fantasy of Spider-Man's girlfriend pretty much gets tacked onto that.

Though I personally thought Pete should just ditch her and aim a bit higher. Elizabeth Banks as Daily Bugle secretary 'Betty Brant' for example&#8230;


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> Aww, i think Kirsten Dunst is cute. How about Gemma Arterton?


Definitely. Gemma Arterton is absolutely stunning.












pita said:


> How bout a green one.
> 
> They were both so cute in this movie it makes me want to die.


I agree! I love that film.



creep said:


> I think its because she's Spider-Man's girlfriend and given most guys at some point have secretly wished they were Spider-Man, the fantasy of Spider-Man's girlfriend pretty much gets tacked onto that.
> 
> Though I personally thought Pete should just ditch her and aim a bit higher. Elizabeth Banks as Daily Bugle secretary 'Betty Brant' for example&#8230;


Ok, it makes more sense to me now. :b Seriously, guys fantasise about being Spiderman? :lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

pita said:


> Oh, there are about a billion bobs on this Japanese hair website:
> 
> http://www.rasysa.com/pkg/style/length/short/


That website is AMAZING! Japanese girls are so beautiful.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

**** me, I'm rich


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Who is Bob?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

lol... couldn't help it


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

caflme said:


> lol... couldn't help it


:lol cute!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

caflme said:


> lol... couldn't help it


Now the question is, how would Bob look with a bob? (Somebody make this happen!)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

anonymid said:


> Now the question is, how would Bob look with a bob? (Somebody make this happen!)


Ospi'll be on the job as soon as he sees this :lol


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Don't see many blondies with bob's. Maybe cos all I could find was Paris Hilton and Victoria Beckham... Yay Kate Moss saved me on that argument lol... she looks hot with a bob 









Or curly hair with bobs... I don't think it works as well. But on Meg Ryan I actually think it looks better.










I've never had a bob before I did a kind of half one recently and cut a fringe and layered the front. I couldn't commit lol. It's hard enough just maintaining a fringe.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I am in this trend now.

(It is an old photo and I am sixteen in it, you pervert)


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I am in this trend now.
> 
> (It is an old photo and I am sixteen in it, you pervert)


So cute SBJ! In a non-perverted way. *ahem*

You kind of even look like a strawberry with your tank top. :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tutli - yesterday I saw a magazine cover and actually did a double take. I thought it was you. The model was a dead ringer for you, and had a bob just like yours! I almost bought it so i could post the picture.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't have that top any more. 

Believe it or not but my breasts are too big for it. Crazy!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> tutli - yesterday I saw a magazine cover and actually did a double take. I thought it was you. The model was a dead ringer for you, and had a bob just like yours! I almost bought it so i could post the picture.


:O I wanna see the picture now!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hm...maybe it'll still be in WH Smith tomorrow, I'll see if I can find it! Seriously, everyone will wonder if it's you!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> hm...maybe it'll still be in WH Smith tomorrow, I'll see if I can find it! Seriously, everyone will wonder if it's you!


Ooh, yes pwease! I'd so love to see it.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This thread seems to have been lying dormant for a spell, but this bob is simply to good not to post.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BOB REVIVAL. That's a gorgeous bob, papaSmurf. Who's that pretty lady?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh wow, I give that bob a 100/100.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I think the question should be, bob or mullet. Maybe you could somehow combine the two and have sort of a bobby mullety type hair do.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## Bewil (Jan 3, 2010)

Had me worried. I thought it was in appreciation of the "male enhancement" product 'spokesperson".


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

I am not amused.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

*bump* can somebody please do Mr. Eric Bloodaxe with a bob? *puppy dog eyes*


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Jaiyyson said:


> *bump* can somebody please do Mr. Eric Bloodaxe with a bob? *puppy dog eyes*


I fully support this idea. The horns need to stick out from the bob though.



tutliputli said:


> BOB REVIVAL. That's a gorgeous bob, papaSmurf. Who's that pretty lady?


It's Mary Elizabeth Winstead, from the Tarantino half of Grindhouse.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Halloween a few years back.


SASsy!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yep, Swing Out Sister SASsy!

She sings my theme song...."Somewhere in the World"


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Helen Marnie

When I posted this before elsewhere, two people said it was Tutliputli. I don't _think_ she's actually the singer for Ladytron though.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob with different flips like in the latter pictures looks good too.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> Helen Marnie
> 
> When I posted this before elsewhere, two people said it was Tutliputli. I don't _think_ she's actually the singer for Ladytron though.


I've only just seen this - I can confirm that I'm not the singer of Ladytron. :b

Nice bobs everyone!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

papaSmurf said:


> This thread seems to have been lying dormant for a spell, but this bob is simply to good not to post.





tutliputli said:


> BOB REVIVAL. That's a gorgeous bob, papaSmurf. Who's that pretty lady?


That's the lovely Mary Elizabeth Winstead (Scott Pilgrim vs. The World)

Here's more of her. Let's ooh and aaaah together:

Ooooh:









Aaaaah:









Oooh:









Aaaah:









Let's not forget Ellen Wong from SCott Pilgrim too:









bob rage











MindOverMood said:


>


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

This thread is relevant to my interests.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

papaSmurf said:


> This thread seems to have been lying dormant for a spell, but this bob is simply to good not to post.


omg she is mind blowing.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This thread won't die on my watch.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Caution: If you watch this girl's videos, you will fall in love with her.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> That's the lovely Mary Elizabeth Winstead (Scott Pilgrim vs. The World)
> 
> Here's more of her. Let's ooh and aaaah together:
> 
> ...


OMG, she's insanely beautiful.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

More bobs! (Now I've figured out how to copy and paste pictures using the Mac )

Irene Jacob:




























Juliette Binoche


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Irene Jacob:


^Irene Jacob is the undisputed queen of the bob.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> ^Irene Jacob is the undisputed queen of the bob.


Thought that belonged to tutli:b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Thought that belonged to tutli:b


:lol I don't think I can compete with Irene!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Clara Bow, she of the coolly disarranged bob.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Apparently the bob always includes bangs aka a fringe so it _automatically_ wins. Because bangs are sexy and anyone who says otherwise is wrong.







Go bob! I appreciate. :lol


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> :lol I don't think I can compete with Irene!


Irene may be the Queen, but Tutli is undoubtedly the Bob Countess.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> Clara Bow, she of the coolly disarranged bob.


Yes, love her!



Deathinmusic said:


> Apparently the bob always includes bangs aka a fringe so it _automatically_ wins. Because bangs are sexy and anyone who says otherwise is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bobs with fringes are the best  And bangs are good for hiding under. Also, I never have to pluck my eyebrows. God forbid anyone should ever look under there..



papaSmurf said:


> Irene may be the Queen, but Tutli is undoubtedly the Bob Countess.


I'm happy with that!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I love Anjelica Huston with a bob.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Siouxsie circa 1988 - she had all these bob haircuts back then. :mushy


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

kiirby said:


> Caution: If you watch this girl's videos, you will fall in love with her.


Thanks a lot you big jerk!

Her voice is like an angel or someit..:sigh


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Ricci is for ricci thread okay!?


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I believe I should get some recognition here 



I've been sporting a bob for the last four years.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh my. Are you eating a squirrel?


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Thats exactly what I'm doing :blank


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

How mean of you.


----------



## bfriend21 (Nov 26, 2010)

I like boobs that bob


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## bfriend21 (Nov 26, 2010)

damn she is fine i love that cleopatra look


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Agnès Varda. Inspired my current variation of the bob.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Rita Tushingham. She was in A Taste of Honey & Doctor Zhivago


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

^ lol


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's one that hasn't been posted yet:










Cate Blanchett


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm going to derail the super beauties bob thread with my face.



Before you tell me how beautiful I am, that's my sister's 17 candles, I was 15 then. I was a super ****.

Uh, okay, we can't say dy.ke now. I meant it in a super empowerful way, mods. Like duh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

omg!!!! /dies


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Oh my. Are you eating a squirrel?



Whats all this??? There shall be NO SQUIRREL EATING aroond here!
Any squirrel munchers will be punished by horse-whippin and bein forced ta learn how ta sing the irish national anthem backwards while standin on their heads!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't know if anyone else has mentioned Naomi Watt's from the Painted Veil, and I'm too lazy right now to check the entire thread so...



















She's pretty glamorous, imo.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I like Bob, he's a pretty cool guy :b


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Why is it called a Bob?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Full of Empty said:


> Why is it called a Bob?


It was originally called a "Robert" but it wasn't catching on


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This is fake bob. This _total hottie _(har har har!) had...hrrm, past shoulder length hair at the time? She's pretty clever.



I even look surprisingly Sicilian there. I mean she, this person I've only first seen until now. Ruining the hotties thread. :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Oh shes very pretty, but her personality would drive ya mental! :b


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Bob thread is alive and well, excellent


----------



## Mandyy (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been trying to grow my hair really long for months but this thread made me really want a bob. Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> This is fake bob. This _total hottie _(har har har!) had...hrrm, past shoulder length hair at the time? She's pretty clever.
> 
> 
> 
> I even look surprisingly Sicilian there. I mean she, this person I've only first seen until now. Ruining the hotties thread. :b












Nice


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Have I posted this one before? What am I saying, of course it doesn't matter.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Best Bob ever


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

56 seconds of bob action. I haven't seen the movie, and wasn't really planning to, but maybe someday I'll watch it, and fast forward to the good parts (the bob).


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bob Vila, much respect to you sir.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

kiirby said:


> Have I posted this one before? What am I saying, of course it doesn't matter.


She's a _savage_ lookin' beoir!

That means she's pretty in Kerry slang.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Oh my god, how cute is she?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I think MindOverMood's Portman love is rubbing off on me :b


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bob-a Fett, the most underappreciated Bob ever!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I think MindOverMood's Portman love is rubbing off on me :b


hehehe


----------

